# Hillbilly Houseboat



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2015)

They look like they'd be fun to hang out with, and now I want a shanty boat!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Ken.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

Ken I really enjoyed that. I too want a shanty boat.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 4, 2015)

My dream house....so enjoyed it, also.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 4, 2015)

That's the good life!  Betcha they don't need meds.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2015)

I wonder if they pay insurance and mooring fees ...


----------



## Shirley (Sep 4, 2015)

Love it! My kind of people.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ken I really enjoyed that. I too want a shanty boat.





ndynt said:


> My dream house....so enjoyed it, also.


----------

